# im looking for lowrider seeds



## maineharvest (May 23, 2007)

Does anybody out there know specifically what what seedbank sells lowrider seeds or even hybrids?  The only place I saw them was sold out and I cant even remember where I saw them.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Brouli (May 23, 2007)

DR. CHRONIC or few mmore weg sites ...
and find thread  THC lillowryders  or something like that  we didscuse that topic


----------

